# Howard Marine Tugs



## Cobbydale

Any Ex John Howard, Howard Marine Or Howard Doris Tug Crews About...?


----------



## RCFC

Yup! Marine Ops Manager for a quarry company - I think you were out in this neck of the woods yourself a few years back?


----------



## Cobbydale

RCFC said:


> Yup! Marine Ops Manager for a quarry company - I think you were out in this neck of the woods yourself a few years back?


Where would that be then..?


----------



## Liverpool George

Cobbydale said:


> Any Ex John Howard, Howard Marine Or Howard Doris Tug Crews About...?


Hi i was skipper of the temhow at dinmor & the kinghow then went out to bahrain with gray macks.?


----------



## Thats another Story

george a mate of mine ANDY DANIELS is still going he worked for john howard working on seaforth dock site.john


----------



## granty

hi liverpool george
i worked up at loch kishorn in the early days when they were digging out the big hole and pilling the quay and setting up the terrapin units for the accomadation i was chasing arround in a little beavor boat towing barges back and forth from kyle to the site also in and out of loch carron were you in the tamhow then 
regards
granty


----------



## todd

That is "Jaguar George" really.
(No hiding behind 'Liverpool George'...we will always find you.......)

Regards Jim


----------



## Cobbydale

granty said:


> hi liverpool george
> i worked up at loch kishorn in the early days when they were digging out the big hole and pilling the quay and setting up the terrapin units for the accomadation i was chasing arround in a little beavor boat towing barges back and forth from kyle to the site also in and out of loch carron were you in the tamhow then
> regards
> granty


Hi, I was at Kishorn right from the start with the Temhow and Tartan Tugger, were you on the Lilly Beaver by any chance..?


----------



## granty

hi cobbydale
yes that is correct i went up there in the winter and the first job i went on was to load 2 priestman cranes one at a time down by a castle and take them to the site the st cervia was main tug towing the barge i think i spent about 3 mounts up there i know when i came back home to shoreham i traveled down on the train from glasgow with the scottish football fans going to wembly i think it was when they ripped the goal posts out
regards
granty


----------



## Hurricane H

Hi Allan & George an Jim
I was there 1967 to 1970 skipper of Kinghow then the mighty Amanda Howard
what a beauty. Then with Metty leaving to go to Pigotts then Gray Macs.
all the best boys.


----------



## RCFC

Cobbydale said:


> Where would that be then..?


Ras Al Khaimah, UAE


----------



## Cobbydale

RCFC said:


> Ras Al Khaimah, UAE


Did you ever have dinner at the Gray Mac house..?


----------



## Cobbydale

Hurricane H said:


> Hi Allan & George an Jim
> I was there 1967 to 1970 skipper of Kinghow then the mighty Amanda Howard
> what a beauty. Then with Metty leaving to go to Pigotts then Gray Macs.
> all the best boys.


Hi Dave
Kinghow is still going strong out in the Gulf, not sure if they have the same engines though.
Cheers
Alan.


----------



## Hurricane H

Last time I saw it was when I was on the Kabeer with Pete Rimmer at Ras Tanura, it was crewed with Greeks but guess who's baldy head popped up out of the engineroom?


----------



## Cobbydale

Hurricane H said:


> Last time I saw it was when I was on the Kabeer with Pete Rimmer at Ras Tanura, it was crewed with Greeks but guess who's baldy head popped up out of the engineroom?


Tony May....Pete is here now for the weekend too.


----------



## Hurricane H

Give him my best, thought he'd fall out with me as I haven't heard from him for ages.
Cheers Dave


----------



## john richards

Is Bryce Brown still alive? ex Tartan Tugger & the Kirsty.


----------



## RCFC

Cobbydale said:


> Did you ever have dinner at the Gray Mac house..?


Nope, you've lost me there...I was never with Gray MacKenzie.


----------



## RCFC

john richards said:


> Is Bryce Brown still alive? ex Tartan Tugger & the Kirsty.


I haven't heard of Brycie since late 80's. He was skippering the Kirsty of Kishorn towing rock barges from Norway to Brightlingsea then. Good tugman, he came from Largs I think.


----------



## Liverpool George

Hi to all u GM & Gray Macks shipmates im still gowing strong at 80 & still in Anglesey Hope your all ok George ( jag)


----------



## todd

RCFC said:


> Nope, you've lost me there...I was never with Gray MacKenzie.


We used to get a lot of the 'quarry guys' come to the Gray Macs House for drinks and movies (in the days before VHS).


Hi Guys, Jim.


----------



## Gogs

RCFC said:


> I haven't heard of Brycie since late 80's. He was skippering the Kirsty of Kishorn towing rock barges from Norway to Brightlingsea then. Good tugman, he came from Largs I think.


old bryce died 18 months ago. im his son Gareth. i sailed with him on the Anglian lady 2, with klyne tugs lowestoft. remember him bringing the mari to largs n gettin me pissed, me mam went mad....good times.


----------



## crossysunny21

Cobbydale said:


> Any Ex John Howard, Howard Marine Or Howard Doris Tug Crews About...?


Iworked ex howard tugs in thearabian gulf in the 70s. george alker,dave henshaw,peter rimmer i believe worked for howards
towing rock from wales to liverpool for the new container berths.The 3 above skippers and myself worked for Gray McKenzie & Co. out of Bahrain . Hope this information helps you in your search.


----------



## RCFC

Gogs said:


> old bryce died 18 months ago. im his son Gareth. i sailed with him on the Anglian lady 2, with klyne tugs lowestoft. remember him bringing the mari to largs n gettin me pissed, me mam went mad....good times.


Sorry to hear that Gareth....a good man, well respected and liked by all who sailed with him.


----------



## crossysunny21

Hurricane H said:


> Give him my best, thought he'd fall out with me as I haven't heard from him for ages.
> Cheers Dave


hi hurricane. just a quick hello dave.certainly digging up a can of worms with the enquiries about the howard tugs. see even george alker has surfaced from his palace on holyhead. did you seethe news about the redoutable (WAS) dissapearing while towing a vessel to the breakers.
regards.
john


----------



## john richards

GOGS, I sent you an EMail regarding your Dad Brycie. John Richards.


----------



## calumcee

*howard doris*



b said:


> Any Ex John Howard, Howard Marine Or Howard Doris Tug Crews About...?


hi i dont know 
if anyone remembers chief macniel and his side kick booby edwards feank lawrell petter lowe and knocker white and brian stout not forgetting comander hughesi asi sailed with them all wkhen i was up in kishorn not fo rgeting Allex beaton who was skipper on the kirsty allong iwith his brother in law Dav e Hardy and charlie Macleod


----------

